# [KDE] System zamarza kwin i efekty pulpitu

## follow_by_white_rabbit

Witam

Od czasu przesiadki z kde4.3 na kde4.4 mam następujący problem:

Gdy aktywuje kompozycje (efekty pulpitu) w kde, po pewnym, zazwyczaj nie długim czasie, cały system zamarza, jedyną rzeczą która zdaje się dalej działać to kursor myszy i jedyne co mogę zrobić to hard reset. To samo działo się się przy zmienionych opcjach kwin, innych wersjach serowników i jądra itp. itd. Pod kde4.3 problem nie występował.

Choć to tylko "bajer" to jednak miły dla oka, więc prosiłbym o pomoc, z góry dziękuje.

Oto moja obecna konfiguracja:

Toshiba laptop Satellite Pro L100 series,

ATI Radeon 2Xpress 200M integrate graphic card,

Gentoo kernel 2.6.32-r7 (stable) bez KMS,

x.org 1.7.6 (stable) z pełną akceleracją, drm i open-gl

xf86-video-ati 6.13.0 (stable)

a tu plik konfiguracyjny x.org:

```

Section "ServerLayout" 

   Identifier     "X.org Configured" 

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0 

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer" 

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" 

EndSection 

Section "Files" 

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" 

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

EndSection 

Section "Module" 

   Load  "record" 

   Load  "extmod" 

   Load  "dri" 

   Load  "dri2" 

   Load  "glx" 

   Load  "dbe" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier  "Keyboard0" 

   Driver      "kbd" 

EndSection 

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier  "Mouse0" 

   Driver      "mouse" 

   Option       "Protocol" "auto" 

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice" 

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7" 

EndSection 

Section "Monitor" 

   #DisplaySize     300   230   # mm 

   Identifier   "Monitor0" 

   VendorName   "SHP" 

   ModelName    "13b4" 

   Option       "DPMS" 

EndSection 

Section "ServerFlags" 

    Option         "DontZap"             "False" 

    EndSection 

Section "Device" 

        

   Identifier  "Card0" 

   Driver      "radeon" 

    

   Option      "DRI" "on" 

   Option      "ForceLowPowerMode" "on" 

   Option      "AccelMethod" "EXA" 

   Option      "EXAVSync" "on" 

   Option      "DMAForXv" "on" 

   Option      "ScalerWidth" "2048" 

   Option      "EnablePageFlip" "on" 

   Option      "RenderAccel" "on" 

   Option      "AccelDFS" "on" 

    

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc" 

   BoardName   "RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]" 

   BusID       "PCI:1:5:0" 

EndSection 

Section "ServerFlags" 

    Option         "DontZap"             "False" 

    EndSection 

Section "Screen" 

   Identifier "Screen0" 

   Device     "Card0" 

   Monitor    "Monitor0" 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth     1 

   EndSubSection 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth     4 

   EndSubSection 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth     8 

   EndSubSection 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth     15 

   EndSubSection 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth     16 

   EndSubSection 

   SubSection "Display" 

      Viewport   0 0 

      Depth     24 

   EndSubSection 

EndSection 

Section "dri" 

  Mode 0666 

EndSection

```

----------

## ernov

X200M i efekty KDE4  :Very Happy:  Weź ty zainstaluj normalne środowisko, jeśli nie możesz zmienić tej namiastki karty na coś lepszego  :Razz: 

----------

## follow_by_white_rabbit

Problemem nie jest to, że efektów nie ma, czy działają bardzo wolno, problemem jest to że zawieszają cały system po pewnym czasie, a do momentu przesiadki na kde 4.4 nic takiego się nie działo. Poza tym odpowiedź w stylu "zmień tę namiastkę karty" chyba jest nieregulaminowa  :Wink: 

----------

## ernov

Skoro działa mysz, to znaczy, że wiesza się tylko środowisko a nie linux. Sprawdź czy coś zostaje w logach (Xorg.0.log, ~/.xsession-errors). Spróbuj na terminal się przełączyć czy ubić KDE (ctrl+alt+backspace). W ostateczności zalogować się przez ssh i podejrzeć co się dzieje w systemie.

----------

## lsdudi

z tego co szukałem to nie pomoże, coś nie tak jest z kartami i ich sterowanikami (kartry podaja nieprawdziwe wartości) swego czasu próbowałem to uskuteczniać ale sie poddałem

----------

